# Shooting Quotes



## JOshooter (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a sweatshirt design for my high school rifle team. All we need is a quote. I don't have any good ideas, so I and the whole team I'm sure will be thankful if we could get some help with this.

The design has two x-crossed rifles with a target over head with cougar heads facing each other in the left and right part of the cross.


----------



## LifeNRA (Oct 19, 2004)

"Aim small miss small"
Just like Mel Gibson said in the Patriot. This is one of the first things my Dad tought me about shooting.


----------



## 2dim (Oct 19, 2004)

"Bullets Beat Ballots!"

"Guns are good, but
Bombs are better..."

Hmmm, maybe with the upcoming election and all, this might not be the best time, come to think of it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Lurker (Oct 19, 2004)

Hold your breath and squeeze


----------



## Quazar (Oct 19, 2004)

Here kitty kitty.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 19, 2004)

Aiming for Excellence


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 19, 2004)

You got problems? We've got .357s


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 19, 2004)

Our target is excellence


----------



## 2dim (Oct 19, 2004)

*"Our target is excellence"*

Excellent!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Oct 19, 2004)

I like lifeNRA's quote. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Great words to shoot by, and so true. I didn't realize Gibson ever spoke those words in a movie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

For the shirt though, I like PhotonBoy's quote.


----------



## redcar (Oct 19, 2004)

Long distance, the next best thing to being there.


----------



## LifeNRA (Oct 19, 2004)

LEDmodMan,
If you have not seen The Patriot then you should. It is really a good movie. If you have seen it then Gibson said it when he took his two youngest boys to try and free his oldest son from the British who were taking him to be executed. He positioned them behind a log and asked them if they remembered what he had taught them about shooting. They answered "Aim small, miss small". Then Gibson repeated it.

I like Lurker's and PhotonBoy's quotes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## 6pOriginal (Oct 19, 2004)

"When in doubt, empty the magazine" 

Saw this on a USMC bumper sticker lol


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 19, 2004)

Based on your situation, I think your slogan must be squeaky clean and politically correct (unfortunately). With "excellence" being the current buzzword, I think "We aim for excellence" would be great. It would be --- a paradigm of excellence.


----------



## litho123 (Oct 19, 2004)

For our local IPSC club, one year we had the following imprinted on the can coolers as a giveaway...
Load It
Draw It 
Aim It
Squeeze It
Score It
Love It
IPSC
...in fancy lettering amidst a few bullet holes. 

The idea was loosely based upon those "xxxx It!" sports shirts hyping golf, soccer, etc. 

Modify it a bit...see what shakes out.


----------



## Darkcobra (Oct 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lurker said:*
Aiming for Excellence 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like that one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## RussH (Oct 19, 2004)

Where do they have HS shooting teams anymore? I was on a high school ROTC rifle team in 1971-72. I'm currently a civil war re-enactor and the 16 & 17 year olds tell me that they join so they can do some shooting (blanks, even) outside of hunting season.


----------



## smokinbasser (Oct 19, 2004)

Proper gun control is hitting the target the first time.


----------



## sunspot (Oct 19, 2004)

Tyranny Response Team


----------



## J_Oei (Oct 19, 2004)

Militia in Training


----------



## 14C (Oct 19, 2004)

Detail, Accuracy, Impact!


----------



## JOshooter (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah, with how the world is today it does need to be clean. My coach brought in a photo of a shirt that said something like 656(or some number)grains of diplomacy. I like that but with the connotation that it brings and him being a SWAT member, it wouldn't go over too well. I like Amming for Excellence and will bring it up to the team. I thought about just turning in "I shoot in an olympic sport, but my administraton is too liberal to support us" to see what the reaction would be, but I don't want to cause any trouble.

[ QUOTE ]
*RussH said:*
Where do they have HS shooting teams anymore? I was on a high school ROTC rifle team in 1971-72. I'm currently a civil war re-enactor and the 16 & 17 year olds tell me that they join so they can do some shooting (blanks, even) outside of hunting season. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They have shooting teams all over the country. Here is a list of the first place winners of the last major competition I was in, and here is the results of my division (third place).


----------



## BC0311 (Oct 20, 2004)

"This is my rifle, this is my gun, this one's for shooting, this one's for fun." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Jack_Crow (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok,
some quotes I have picked up over the years...

"The Winners write the history books"

"An armed socicity is a polite socicity"

"God may have made all men equel, but Samual Colt made us all the same size"

"Shoot it, shovel it, shut up"

"Kill them all, let Allah sort it out" (popular here in Iraq)

Most any related line from Full Metal Jacket.
"Private what seems to be your major malfunction?"

"How can you shoot womena and children like that?"
"Easy, don't lead them as much!"

"USMC Sniper Don't run you will only die tired"

"Field programing poor attitudes from 500 yards since 1962"

"One shot, one kill"

This is one of my favorite David Drake quotes. 

From the book “Hammer’s Slammers” by David Drake
The short story “Under the Hammer”

The speech by former Sergeant Major Worzer (retired) now Priest of “The Way” to a new Recruit named Rob Jenne.

Good advice for those headed into a situation like mine.


“Sure you’ve been ridden by everybody you know…now that you’re alone, here’s a stranger riding you too. I don’t mean it like I sound…wasn’t born to the work, I guess. There’s priests-and maybe the better ones-who’d say that signing on with mercenaries means so long a spiral down that maybe your soul won’t come out of it in another life or another hundred. But I don’t see it like that.”


“Life’s a forge, boy and the purest metal comes from the hottest fire. When you’ve been under the hammer a few times, you’ll find you’ve been beaten down to the real, no lies, no excuses. There’ll be a time, then when you got to look over the product…and if you don’t like what you see, well, maybe there’s time for a change too.”

“Nobody knows how little his life’s worth until he’s put it on the line a couple of times”

Good luck on your shirt project. Perhaps you can run off a few extra and sell them to the board members or auction them off on the board. I would spend 20 bucks on a good one.

Later dude
Jack Crow in Iraq


----------



## KevinL (Oct 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jack_Crow said:*
"Field programing poor attitudes from 500 yards since 1962"


[/ QUOTE ]

I *LOVE* this one. Something to do with the day job. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Maybe it'll make server MOTD.. or sigline. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Jack_Crow (Oct 20, 2004)

K,
Knock your self out.

Here in Iraq you hear all kinds of strange ideas expressed.

One sure way of finding out if a unit has been busy is to check the floor of their vehicle, if it's littered with empty's they had something to do.

Keep it warm
Jack Crow in Iraq


----------



## 83Venture (Oct 20, 2004)

An armed society is a polite society. Manners are good when one may have to back up his acts with his life. 
Robert A. Heinlein 

Be wary of strong drink. It can make you shoot at tax collectors... and miss. 
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## JOshooter (Oct 20, 2004)

I ordered the actual sweatshirts a couple days ago so they can be shipped up here to put the design on. I'd have to collect the money before they can be picked up so it would be too much of a hassle in my mind. And due to the small number of people on the team they are costing us something around the neighborhood of $27. It's a good idea, but it needs more time for organization, which I don't have right now.


Thanks all for your help, this really got the ball rolling.


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2004)

83....are'nt those quotes from "Time Enough For Love"?

Actually two chapters in the book titled "Notebooks of Lazarus Long".


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Oct 20, 2004)

The only ones I can think of are "That was a cow?" or 
"oops! sorry about that!"
"Dragons are Not valid targets!"
As for somthing meaning full and not ignorent/non politacly correct I am sadly drawing a blank.


----------



## JOshooter (Oct 20, 2004)

You mean I can't shoot those?


----------



## guncollector (Oct 21, 2004)

*"The unarmed man is not just defenseless - he is also contemptible."
-- Machiavelli*

HTH!


----------



## 83Venture (Oct 21, 2004)

Roy

I have googled the quotes. The "An armed society is a polite society" is generally attributed to Monroe-Alpha in Beyond This Horizon (1948) but there was also a listing that showed it for "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress".

Everyone agrees the "Strong drink...." quote is from Lazarus Long in Time Enough for Love.

I had about every book he wrote from the book club when I was growing up but over the years they have all disappeared, along with all the other books I had bought. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Overload (Oct 22, 2004)

You could go the South Park route:
"Look out! It's coming right at us!"
(their excuse to shoot anything)

Overload in Colorado


----------



## Overload (Oct 22, 2004)

You could go the South Park route:
"Look out! It's coming right at us!"
(their excuse to shoot anything)

Overload in Colorado


----------



## guncollector (Oct 23, 2004)

"This gun had a hold on me. I felt this incredible surge of power, like God must feel when he's holding a gun." --*Homer Simpson*

"If I didn't have this gun, the King of England could just walk in here anytime he wants and start shoving you around." --*Homer Simpson*

*On a more serious note*:

"The rifle itself has no moral stature, since it has no will of its own. Naturally, it may be used by evil men for evil purposes, but there are more good men than evil, and while the latter cannot be pursuaded to the path of righteousness by propaganda, they can certainly be corrected by good men with rifles." --*Col. Jeff Cooper*


----------

